# What is this part?



## eugd (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a silly question I have craftsman snowblower 247.88173 with this valve cover just O-ring on the knob it’s next to belt cover. I looked in the manual and can’t find what it’s for. That is not in the manual? I had this snowball for over 10 years and have no idea what’s it’s for? You guys were such good help in resolving my belt slipping issue maybe you could shed a little light on what the heck this is for so I might have another problem in the future appreciate all the help


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Oil filler plug. I guess you have not checked or changed your oil in 10+ years??


----------



## eugd (Dec 17, 2020)

I always check the oil. I have a dip stick on top I usually put the oil there and the drain is in the back to dump it. But now I know that I can put the oil in there. Thanks for the info. Funny never noticed it until now.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

eugd said:


> I always check the oil. I have a dip stick on top I usually put the oil there and the drain is in the back to dump it. But now I know that I can put the oil in there. Thanks for the info. Funny never noticed it until now.


Engine manufacturers are making engines that are used in many different applications so they put numerous oil fills to make sure that its accessible.


----------



## eugd (Dec 17, 2020)

Good to know. I figured I ask better now before I forget about it


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

I was unaware of that as well... I have seen engines with a filler plug like shown on either side, but all my lawn/garden equipment either has a top side tube/dip stick or one like in the pic, but not both.


----------

